

A cruise missile in a shipping box on sale to rogue bidders - yread
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/russia/7632543/A-cruise-missile-in-a-shipping-box-on-sale-to-rogue-bidders.html

======
ableal
The "affordable tech" thing is a double-edged sword. I would not be surprised
at bad news on the 'neat' UAV front ...

Some nuggets on this cruise missile news also at Slashdot:
[http://tech.slashdot.org/story/10/04/27/0228225/New-
Russian-...](http://tech.slashdot.org/story/10/04/27/0228225/New-Russian-
Weapon-Hides-In-Shipping-Container)

~~~
hga
The last comment is the important one:

" _The article notes that a Russian defense expert said that "as far as he
understood, the Club-K was still at the concept stage."_ "

I.e. there's plenty of time to deter Russia from developing and/or selling
this.

UAVs are a lot easier in many ways, I'd think; a more complex overall system,
but you can use civilian tech for a lot of that. Much of the harder stuff,
like propulsion, is just off the shelf like turboprop engines.

